# Anyone Get Their Photos from Nationals Yet?



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know a good number of us had pictures of our fluffs taken by the photographer at Nationals-- has anyone gotten their pictures or proofs yet? I was going to email her, but a few days after getting back from Nationals, hubby and I went to Vegas for a family reunion, so I haven't found where I put her contact information yet. 

I hope everyone posts their favorite pictures once they're received!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jackie, I had pictures taken too but I have not received the CD yet. I heard that she had/has a problem with her CD burner. Hopefully, she will get it fixed or get a new one real quick. I am anxiously waiting too. I will definitely post them when I get them. 

Give Cozette a big hug and kiss for me. I just fell in love with her:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I thought I remember her saying it would be 4 to 6 weeks. I know Stacy paid extra to get hers quickly.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Yep. I also had pictures taken of Gracie. I can hardly wait to share them with everyone, but haven't gotten my CD yet, either. She did tell me that her CD burner on her computer broke, so she was trying to figure out what to do. I think she was trying to get the pictures onto another computer with a working CD burner. It would probably be easier if she just went and got a portable CD/DVD burner.

Here's her contact info:
Nancy Degenkolb Photography
[email protected]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it would be a few weeks. She has a page on facebook too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes, she did say 4-6 weeks but I paid extra to have mine before that time. She emailed them to me a few days ago and said the CD was sent. 
here is my favorite one









For the price, I am very happy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, she did say 4-6 weeks but I paid extra to have mine before that time. She emailed them to me a few days ago and said the CD was sent.
> here is my favorite one
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE :heart:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful picture, Stacy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - that picture of Marina is absolutely gorgeous.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Was that with Andrew?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Stacy - that picture of Marina is absolutely gorgeous.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Was that with Andrew?


Yes that is Andrew! 

here are the other ones (all Andrew)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Those are all beautiful! I am excited to get mine-- hopefully they turned out as well. I didn't know I could have paid extra to get them sooner-- in fact I'm sure she never gave me a time-frame at all. I can't wait to see everyone's!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stacy, those are fabulous pictures! How does andrew pose so perfectly with his tongue peeking out? Marina looks so pretty too!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Those are all beautiful! I am excited to get mine-- hopefully they turned out as well. I didn't know I could have paid extra to get them sooner-- in fact I'm sure she never gave me a time-frame at all. I can't wait to see everyone's!


I know I wasn't given a time frame either. In fact, on that Sunday Nancy told me she had stayed up late retouching all of mine and was going to burn them on the CD before I left, but then the CD burner broke. She never mentioned paying extra to get them earlier. I'm just sooooo excited to get them, it's hard to be patient.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Stacy, the pictures of Marina and Andrew are outstanding! They are both gorgeous!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cleex1004 said:


> Stacy, those are fabulous pictures! How does andrew pose so perfectly with his tongue peeking out? Marina looks so pretty too!


Well honestly, we were trying to get a shot with his tongue NOT hanging out!!! He kept panting the whole time. But boy, he posed nicely, stayed 'up' on that couch thing forever without moving! He's such a good boy. We just love him so :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- the pictures are wonderful. Both Marina and Andrew look fabulous. I like the ones where she's smiling the best. The 1st one you posted is the one you're putting in TNT?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness those pics of Marina and Andrew are just perfect! Every single one of them! Can't wait to see everyone else's.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

educ8m said:


> I know I wasn't given a time frame either. In fact, on that Sunday Nancy told me she had stayed up late retouching all of mine and was going to burn them on the CD before I left, but then the CD burner broke. She never mentioned paying extra to get them earlier. I'm just sooooo excited to get them, it's hard to be patient.


Deb, looks like you got yours already!!!! your siggy pic and avatar are wonderful!!!!!!! Now I'm getting anxious!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking to see if anyone has recieved pics yet? I have not.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Just checking to see if anyone has recieved pics yet? I have not.


Pam, I would email her and ask if she could send to you in email, that is what she did with mine!! Want to see cute Truffles!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten my CD yet, but Nancy emailed me my pictures. I am sooooo happy with them. :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Deb, those pictures of Gracie are just the cutest!!!!! Of course, it's hard to take a bad picture of such a cutie pie. Love the head tilt and the ones in the cups are great too. Nancy did a great job, imho.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, your pics are fantastic!!!!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

educ8m said:


> I haven't gotten my CD yet, but Nancy emailed me my pictures. I am sooooo happy with them. :chili:


Deb - I love those pictures of your beautiful Gracie. How do you pick the best out of such great ones? :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, she did say 4-6 weeks but I paid extra to have mine before that time. She emailed them to me a few days ago and said the CD was sent.
> here is my favorite one
> 
> 
> ...





bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes that is Andrew!
> 
> here are the other ones (all Andrew)





educ8m said:


> I know I wasn't given a time frame either. In fact, on that Sunday Nancy told me she had stayed up late retouching all of mine and was going to burn them on the CD before I left, but then the CD burner broke. She never mentioned paying extra to get them earlier. I'm just sooooo excited to get them, it's hard to be patient.





educ8m said:


> I haven't gotten my CD yet, but Nancy emailed me my pictures. I am sooooo happy with them. :chili:


 

stunning pictures of Marina and Andrew


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

educ8m said:


> I haven't gotten my CD yet, but Nancy emailed me my pictures. I am sooooo happy with them. :chili:


 
Gracie is adorable:wub: I loved every picture of her


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Deb, those pictures of Gracie are just the cutest!!!!! Of course, it's hard to take a bad picture of such a cutie pie. Love the head tilt and the ones in the cups are great too. Nancy did a great job, imho.


 Thanks, Lynn. I'm so glad I decided to have them taken. I really debated because I didn't want to spend any more money. Now I can't imagine not having done it!


The A Team said:


> Deb, your pics are fantastic!!!!!!!!! :chili::aktion033:


Thanks Pat. I can hardly wait to see Ava's!



Snowbody said:


> Deb - I love those pictures of your beautiful Gracie. How do you pick the best out of such great ones? :wub::wub:


 You're sweet, Sue. Thank you. If Mary H hadn't been there helping me decide on which pictures to keep and which to discard, I might still be in front of the photographer's computer trying to narrow down my choices! 


Matilda's mommy said:


> Gracie is adorable:wub: I loved every picture of her


 OHHHH thank you. I feel so blessed to have gotten so many good ones.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

they are all beautful......I can't wait to see everyone elses!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, Gracie looks adorable. I e-mailed Nancy, and she answered me right back. she mailed my disc today. She apparently had some computer problems going on. I can't wait!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Nancy emailed me one of the pictures of Cozette:










I'm so pleased with this picture! She said she is mailing the CD out today and I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh I just LOVE all these pictures...gorgeous!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Nancy emailed me one of the pictures of Cozette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG - I'll have a cup of Cozette please. :tender::tender::tender::wub2: Is she as innocent as she looks there? :innocent: So adorable.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Nancy emailed me one of the pictures of Cozette:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE IT! I miss this little crazy girl! (and you too Jackie! LOL!) This is adorable!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Make mine a GRANDE! Too cute---all of them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cozette is sooooooooooooooo cute. I was honored to look at Cozette's proofs while at Nationals. 

Is she as sweet as she looks??? Sweet -- most defnitely -- but she's also the energizer bunny -- wants to play, play, play and was having trouble getting some of the other fluffs to play with her. But she never gave up on them and finally got them going. It was so much fun to watch!!!


----------

